# Worst Special Character



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, this is generally a thread for you to post your opinions on special characters. Specify in your post what character you think is worst if you choose "other".


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Worst special? Either Ahriman, simply because hes overpriced or Aun'va as he doesn't add that much to the tau army for the risk he (or any etheral) brings


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Fabius Bile


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The Avatar is not a special character...

My vote would be for the Tau Space Pope (can't even remember his real name, because he's never used by anyone, ever).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Aun `Va or whatever he is called... I dont need a reason for saying that...


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Definitely the Space Pope, has REALLY crappy stats, does practically nothing for you the entire game for a whopping 200+ points, and when he dies you have to take a morale test, then you get preferred enemy(or was it furious charge?)....but only tau...what were they thinking?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Aun'Va, no contest. Farsight is a close second.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Aun'Va!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the model because he's the leader of the Tau, but his stats really turn me off. Shaowsun and Farsight are pretty bad to, but nothing compared to Aun'Va. Seems like Tau have the worst characters .


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

I voted for Marneus Calgar as I am not terribly fond of Ultramarines.

Death to the false emperor.​


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Marneus Calgar..the WORST special character? 4W with Eternal warrior? ap2 storm bolter? and twin Pfists? No way.

I am think the Space pope or Lucius the Eternal, a Regular Chaos Lord with MoS and Blissgiver does his job better than he does.


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

All those special rules are why I don't like him. That and the fact that he worships the corpse emperor.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Not liking him doesnt make him the worst.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

agreed KittyClaw, but Aun'va definitely holds the crown, eventhough I haven't played against him nor have I used a Tau army in order to use him but every Tau player I have ever known since his release not one has ever spoken highly or anywhere near of this character.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Space pope.

Probably holds the title for 'most useless unit' in the current way of things.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Shadowsun or Aun'Va. They're as bad as each other.

Midnight


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Only one I can actually think of that actually nerfs your army is AunVa.

I'm also thinking Cortez isn't that far behind, for his cost in an Over Priced Army, being built for assault with stats not built for an assault, in an army which favours shooting on the whole.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Aun'Va aside, i think Lucius the Eternal and Ahriman are both right up there.

Lucius can't win a fight against dedicated assault units to save his life, despite CC being his entire focus. His Doom Siren is a saving grace, but for just over his points you could take a 5-man Noise Marine squad with Rhino and Doom Siren champ.

Ahriman will lose in a 1v1 Psyker fight with just about any Psyker in the game, since Chaos has no psychic defence. Kinda sad when a 250 pt model can be taken out by a 150 pt Rune Priest without it breaking a sweat.


----------



## Mike Noble (Oct 11, 2010)

The worst isn't on the poll. It's Aun Va, hands down. He's the worst. He doesn't even do anything, and if he dies ( and he will) you pretty much lose.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Mike Noble said:


> The worst isn't on the poll. It's Aun Va, hands down. He's the worst. He doesn't even do anything, and if he dies ( and he will) you pretty much lose.


You have pretty much lost just by taking that guy...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Space pope.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Aun'va definitely.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Commander Chenkov....

He makes a unit that is over costed, cost more, just so it can continue coming back and die again.

and he has less orders then a lowely platoon commander.

Shitty IG character. Definitely isn't a tactical geniu-...... CRREEEEEDDDDDD

I guess the space pope sucks, but I only know the IG codex throughly.. and I just hate Tau in general, thier whole greater good thing repulses me from their army, its like a forcefield that turns me away.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Nother vote for Space Pope.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm going to vote DC Tycho, his fluff suggests he became an inducted member of the DC after (or during) the battle for Armageddon and yet he must act on his own in the codex? I would of thought he would of been allowed to join a DC unit being DC himself.

This in my opinion would have:
1) made him more playable in an army instead of opting sanguinor, etc...
2) made DCmore likebale as they could protect this combat monster
3) he doesn't have a jump pack so you could still take a rhino with your DC


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Yep, it's all three Tau special characters to be honest. They are that bad.

But everyone needs to stop saying Lucius the Eternal, he isn't even close to being that bad, as he literally owns mech squads.

165pts for a Doom Siren, Power Weapon, 5 attacks on the charge, Initiative 6 and his armour saves return extra power weapon attacks against his opponents and he removes an attack from his biggest nemesis, powerfists. 

His best use is at 1000pt games IMO, where he can fill in as mandatory HQ
and be the Noise Marine Champion for a unit of ... well, Noise Marines.

A Noise Champ is 30 base, plus, 15 for a Doom Siren and 15 for a Power Weapon. So at that small points level you have saved 60pts on a champ for a Noise Marine squad and fulfilled your HQ obligations.

So shut up the lot of you and leave Lucius alone. :cray:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was going to vote for Baharroth, but after reading this thread I decided to check out this Aun'Va guy. I couldn't help but laugh. Holy shit the Tau need a new 'dex. That's one more vote for the polished turd that is Aun'Va.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Why is Vulkan even on this list?

Also, Aun'va is utter garbage.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

my vote goes for huron black heart. you can pretty much make a chaos lord the same way ( other than warp time ) and he is cheaper. just useless and should be taken out of the codex


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think everyone here can agree that this guy is the worst of them all...


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm going to say ANY SPECIAL CHARACTER WITHOUT EW THATS OVER 200 POINTS!!!!!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Out of the characters listed here. I think the nightbringer is the worst. Overpriced, does not contribute to phase out and easily taken out by sniper or poison weaponry just makes him laughable.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Out of the characters listed here. I think the nightbringer is the worst. Overpriced, does not contribute to phase out and easily taken out by sniper or poison weaponry just makes him laughable.


Going by rumours around necrons and the new forgeworld model's (tombstalker) rules it looks like they'll sort out vulnerability to poison and snipers for all/most cron units.

Aun'va. I've read his fluff and i'm still not sure where his position is in the empire. Is he the de facto ruler? or just a voice among a council?

Also he's shit.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Toss up between Aun'va and the Nightbringer for me. 

I'm voting nightbringer, though, because all players know Aun'va is terrible. (Some) People actually believe nightbringer is worth taking.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr pope is one of the few units that actually makes his army worse, so he gets my vote.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

the space pope, as said above.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

angelXD19 said:


> my vote goes for huron black heart. you can pretty much make a chaos lord the same way ( other than warp time ) and he is cheaper. just useless and should be taken out of the codex


Huron? Seriously?!?! Your out of your fucking mind...

*1)* Two power weapons to choose from. Depending on if you want to strike at low *I* and high strength with the power fist or strike at *I5* with a power axe/weapon. Assault options = versatile against all units/troops. 
*2)* Heavy flamer. AP4/S5 and an assault weapon clears out a lot of troops and allows him to charge into CC in the same turn. 
*3)* Warptime for re rolls. Can't say how effective this becomes on a character with power weapons and a ranged weapon that auto hits and denies cover saves. Nasty, nasty nasty!
*4)* 3+/5+ save keeps him in the fight.
*5)* Fearless means he sticks around and doesn't flee.
*6)* A personal icon to drop in terminators next to him without a mishap. This makes for a bad day for your opponent!

All that versatility in one character for only a 170. You can take a standard lord for a bit less, but doesn't have the versatility and strengths Huron has and can offer. 

Huron is the most overlooked and underestimated HQ the CSM's have. Most people look at him and say, "Meh, I can ignore him, he isn't that big a threat." After the game their tune changes, "Damn, Huron just ripped through my stuff like nothing else, I didn't see that coming!!!"


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Aun'Va, followed by the incredibly bland Lucius (Why does GW hate emperors children so much?)

Ps: I only played against Huron once, and my DP killed him before he could strike, and for 10pts less, mind your the squad that was following him wounded my dp twice, but still.

Still I find almost all the CSM special characters can be ignored (With the exception of Abbadon, and kharn. However abbaddon is CSM's Calgar so no surprise there).


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

Aun'va doesn't seem that bad, he's got 2 retinue that come with him for his point cost and they're beefed up a bit...

The real winner (looser) to me is "The Decapatator" Kheradruakh... He like Marbo, without the Kaboom... you may be albe to get 1 shot off with him but more than likely he'll be shot to death before he makes any points back...

At Least Aun'va has a little bit of support... even if they are Tau...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

He is still so shit though.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Worst special characters........... hmmmm.....

From the general consensus of the thread i would say #1 is Aun'va seeing as a he is the shame of the Tau empire and the downfall of any military battle group.

Second guy i would nominate for this is Fabius Bile, his point sink of 160pts is a waste and his "Enhanced Warriors" rule is fun, but for the points not ever used. Sure he has poisoned attacks and insta kill but he will never see the light of day since no CSM player would ever field him and frankly probably never have read his entry in the CSM book. lol

Third guy would be Mad Dok Grostnik. seriously, does any Ork player ever use him?!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I disagree with mad dok. When is a mass of feel no pain cyborks not good?


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

When your mob of boyz are mucking about doing others stuff and charging the wrong targets. lol :shok:


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

fabius bile


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

Unforgiven302- i have played against huron several times. he never does anything even decent. other than warptime he is just an over priced lord


----------



## kross667 (Nov 7, 2010)

Kerrappy the Scatolator has it, all four hands down!


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Meh Me dont like farsight.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

If your gonna insult the sapce pope, call him by his actual name.
Aun'O'Tau Acaya'Va'Denta. (did that without looking at the codex:so_happy.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Why all the hate for Farsight? To me and on paper he looks quite good. He shows that some tau have CC ability and does get rid of the crappy units in the tau codex (looking at ethereals and alien auxiliaries here) and despite reducing the amount of certain units like broadsides and hammerheads does allow a lot of crisis suits which is never a bad thing.


----------



## Wysten (Dec 14, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Why all the hate for Farsight? To me and on paper he looks quite good. He shows that some tau have CC ability and does get rid of the crappy units in the tau codex (looking at ethereals and alien auxiliaries here) and despite reducing the amount of certain units like broadsides and hammerheads does allow a lot of crisis suits which is never a bad thing.


Problem is he also gets rid of Kroot as well, which is probably one of the better troops choices for Tau in terms of bubble wrap. Tau are pretty weak in combat in general, Farsight does very little to solve that (still toughness 3, weak armour, still considerably better at shooting) while imposing huge restrictions that weaken Tau as a whole. (Broadsides and hammer heads are part as a staple diet.)

Just he does not really make them good enough in melee to justify all the losses elsewhere. When it comes down to it, a good melee list will probably make the extra abilitys futile.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Anensenef said:


> fabius bile


What's wrong with bile? He has 5 attacks, an instant death cc weapon; a gun that wounds on 2+; FNP; and he gives you enhanced warriors.
He's may not be the greatest and simply killing stuff; but he is a support unit, not a killing machine like the other lords of chaos.


----------

